Ask HN: How do you manage your passwords across devices? - houseofshards
======
musgrove
I use Dashlane. I used 1Password for along time, but Dashlane is much easier
and better in my opinion. I bought the 5 year plan, in fact. It's not perfect,
though. I will say that I've had trouble with the Chrome extension, which
could be another plugin or something unrelated, but that is my biggest
complaint about them if I have one. It runs fine in Firefox and other
browsers. It just crashes in Chrome every few days which I'm working with them
on now, actually.

------
jsutton
I use LastPass, the free version allows password syncing across all your
devices seamlessly. Chrome extension is very good, the iOS app could be better
but it does the job.

------
misframer
1Password synced using iCloud.

~~~
tradersam
Same here, but with Dropbox.

